# Any interest in a car audio build with a pair of SDX10's



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

I know this is a HT forum, but i am ordering a pair of SDX 10's and plan on building a ported box for them. I am thinking from what i have read so far that i will build 2 separate boxes, 1.1 cu ft each, and tuned to 27hz.

Power will be 500 watts total, and it is a pure sound quality build. I will be able to EQ the sound using a HelixDSP that allows for RTA, Time alignment ( not critical here), and phase adjustment.

How does this sound so far? Problems i see will be how to address the port. 3" or 4" and how will it all fit inside the box.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

You should keep the air speed under 26 ms peak if using a 4 inch flared port


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

A 4" port is going to be hard to do, it would need to be 40" long. A PR might be an option if you want to keep the box size small.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

How about a slot port Mike.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That's possible. If the box is 10.5" wide internal then a 1" high by 32" long slot port would work.


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Mike what is the speed with the slot


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

With 250 watts and HPF at 20 hz it's under 19 m/s peak.


----------

